# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Где взять силы для последнего рывка.

## nisparel

Я много думал... искал... самый безболезненный способ уйти. После долгих размышлений я понял, что простого способа нет, и мне нужны силы. Силы, что бы когда этот момент настанет, на 100% порвать с жизнью. У меня не будет времени на раздумья, мне нужно будет действовать. Либо сдастся, либо вступить в бой, мой последний бой. Но я чувствую, что не смогу. Я просто струшу, я это знаю. Мне нужен какой нибудь мотиватор, источник силы, что бы в нужный момент я смог сделать то, что хотел. Прошу вас, помогите советом.

----------


## zmejka

nisparel, привет. Думаю, кто может ответить тебе, тот ответить уже не в состоянии  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Змейка, не скажи.. многие просто зреют годами.. 
Попытаться решить проблему кардинально. И в случае неудачи будет шанс не очкануть, за счет состояния аффекта.

----------


## Traumerei

Между тем самое самоубийство есть уже некоторый акт силы и свободы - почему же этою силою и свободой не воспользоваться для жизни?  (В. Соловьёв)

----------


## grey

Тема закрыта. Здесь не советуют как решиться на самоубийство.

----------

